# How easy is it to open a bank account??



## nfle70 (Jul 20, 2013)

I am shortly moving to Lisbon to start a new job/life after a costly divorce& redundancy unfortunately caused me to go bankrupt in the UK

I am now discharged and am awaiting a job offer in Lisbon

Any advice on how I can open a bank account there with no permanent t address at this stage would be useful - what I need etc

Also whether me being a discharged bankrupt in the UK would be an issue?

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Shouldn't be an issue especially if you have a job offer
NIF Tax number impossible to open an a/c without one
This is typical requirements, procedures for all banks Account Opening - Millenniumbcp 

Millenium has a new offshoot Activo that doesn't have monthly charges


----------



## nfle70 (Jul 20, 2013)

That's really helpful thanks

Any Banks you would recommend?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We personally like Millennium bcp, good english online banking, free transfers UK to Portugal, as I mentioned they have a new Activo thats seems good, wouldn't touch Barclays Portugal no link with UK, few branches and closing more down, neither Santander because no English online, as where familiar with online banking not an issue anymore but very useful in the early days


----------



## nfle70 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks once again - really appreciate your help


----------



## forgeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Although I was interested to see Millennium mentioned -- I have been happy with using MontePio -- who are probably classed more of a mutual society/building society as well as being a bank. They must be one of the cheaper banking option as they offset the monthly fee if you set up a €5 euro/month savings plan with them -- and then you get all that back after (I think either 3 or 5 years when the savings account matures). Naturally there are charges for other transactions as with most banks... Nut their staff have been very helpful (I've used Gouveia and Fundao) and there is it seems always one quite competent English speaker available. I'd recommend them as worth considering.


----------

